# New Denver HD channel on the air!



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm very excited - Denver's NBC affiliate KUSA began broadcasting their digital station today, and so far it is the stongest powered station from the downtown transmitter site. It's pegging my 6000 out at 100% signal strength. For people in the Denver area, KUSA-DT is broadcasting on channel 16-1, with PSIP remapping to channel 9-1.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

You luck son of a gun!! 70 miles south and still waiting for 1 stinkin' OTA HD channel. Enjoy!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Frank - have you read the Denver Tower thread over at AVSForums? KUSA going on air with their digital station was a direct result of letters we sent to the FCC telling them about the situation. KUSA had no intent to go digital until the Lookout Mountain mess was dealt with. We wrote several letters to the FCC chairman telling him about it, and what do you know...4 months later they are on air. No HD yet for another month or two, but at least they are live.

You guys down south might try the same kind of tactic with your stations down there.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

The good news is (for me) a good signal here in Littleton. The bad news is no HD content. Now we need to work on KMGH-DT (ABC) to move thir antenna and put out more then 30 Watts...


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Mark, Great Idea!


----------

